# Can my friend use my car to drive uber?



## ryanlogic (May 25, 2015)

Can my friend use my car to drive uber? 

Essentially I want to know if my friend can sign up for uber with my car... Does he need his own insurance,does the car have to be registered in his name, etc? 

Anyone know about this?


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

They can as long as he/she is named on your insurance.


----------



## ryanlogic (May 25, 2015)

So does he sign up separately and just upload my insurance and registration documents?


----------



## ryanlogic (May 25, 2015)

His plan is to either buy my car, or buy a different car at some point, but I'm wondering if for now he could drive uber with my car while I'm working overseas, giving me a cut of his earnings for the car payment.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Add him to your insurance. Then he can apply. This venture likely won't be worth it to either of you though.


----------



## ryanlogic (May 25, 2015)

I'm leaving the country for a while, and he has a full time job. He just wants to use my car while I'm gone and we thought driving for uber to cover the car payment could be a win win situation. 

I'd hate to sell it back to the dealership for what I owe... And I'd hate to make payments on a car I wasn't using.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You better of selling your car to your friend. It will save your friendship in the long run.

But dont let him Uber in your car.


----------

